# Wax plug on ff



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello. I'm not sure exactly when my f2f is due, I had a buckling who liked to jump fences. I took these pictures today, does this look like the wax plug?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A wax plug is what they call the plug in the teats (at least on horses). Mucus plug is what holds the cervix closed. This looks like Mucus plug good to me  In our does, I've seen it this color (especially our doe who just kidded over the weekend), some it's white, and some it's had a cream or yellow color.


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the correction. Awesome! I feel like I've been waiting forever for her to kid! I just have to hope she doesn't kid while I'm at work today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree Hoosiershadow.

She is coming along nicely. Her udder is filling and when it gets to where she gets super tight and gets a shiny look at the bottom of her udder, it will be soon.

She is dropping in the tailhead area, but still up on her sides. When from looking at her from behind, she all of a sudden, looks less preggo, or practically not at all, the kids are on their way to the birth canal.


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree Hoosiershadow.
> 
> She is coming along nicely. Her udder is filling and when it gets to where she gets super tight and gets a shiny look at the bottom of her udder, it will be soon.
> 
> She is dropping in the tailhead area, but still up on her sides. When from looking at her from behind, she all of a sudden, looks less preggo, or practically not at all, the kids are on their way to the birth canal.


Thanks for the advice, it's been a while since I've had goats that I actually breed. Lol I've been looking her over everyday just waiting for her to drop.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem, Happy kidding.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

I had took this pic of my does back end about 2 hours before she kidded. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks! I'm a little worried that it's been ten days now and still no signs of labor. She's still super active with a good appetite though.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had them loose the plug (or some of the mucous) 3 weeks prior. 
She can't hold them in forever


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We all do worry, never feel bad about that.

She is not quite ready.


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

That you guys for the reassurance, if it wasn't her first time kidding I wouldn't be as worried. It's good to know that they can loose the plug up to three weeks before kidding.


----------

